# un deget tăiat



## Mallarme

*un deget tăiat

*Does this mean that you have a cut on your finger (for example, when you get a paper cut, in which case, your finger is still attached to your hand).  OR does it mean that your finger has been cut off  and it's no longer attached to your hand?  Or can it mean both?

Mulţumesc


----------



## parakseno

Well, it can mean both things (it's the context again!). I think most people would understand the paper cut variant (at least the less sadistic people ). If you want to be clear you'll have to be more... "descriptive".


----------



## robbie_SWE

I would acutally say that it means that you severed your own finger.  That's the impression I would receive if I read it in a book. 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi robbie şi parakseno 

parakseno, contextul este o poezie.  Iată câteva linii din mijloc: 

....
_Este un început albastru_
_În acest peisaj terestru_
_Şi altul răzbunător_
_Ca *un deget tăiat*_
....


----------



## alitza

I agree with Parakseno. It can mean both things. In English, there are different words for different meanings in this case. If you say "I cut my finger" , a paper cut comes to mind. If you say " I severed my finger"...well, I think it's very clear what happened. In Romanian, you will use the same verb, but in the first case you'd use a preposition and in the latter, just the noun with a definite article:
"M-am taiat la deget"
"Mi-am taiat degetul"
You could also say "Mi-am retezat degetul" but it's a much less used verb.
Cheers.
Alitza


----------

